
Don't mess with the Internet - llambda
https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/dont-mess-with-the-internet-billboard-in-lamar-smiths-home-district
======
jjb123
this has been our fastest campaign to break $5k so far (2 hours).

not saying a whole lot since we just launched last month, but pretty awesome
to see (and is a cause we're really glad to be a part of)..props to alexis and
the reddit community.

